# Banks layout boat, come in!



## tonyhomer (Aug 15, 2011)

BFG said:


> Can't imagine how cold you would get laying in a metal layout boat in 36 degree water.


Hello everyone, Sorry haven't been around to keep things exciting around here. Its been a long year and I may get to shoot a few ducks before its all over if were lucky. LOL 

I wonder if wet hands and waders would stick to the metal of an aluminum layout when there wet and cold?

Fiberglass is cold enough even with the insulation it would have over an aluminum boat let along the noise level having to be much higher as well. 

But I guess it would be a lot more durable for sure but the lines and finish wouldn't be near as smooth and clean.


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm sure there could be some kind of insulation that could be put on the party you lay on. Maybe hydro turf. 
I've only been in a layout once on a 70* calm day. So I have no experience with them. Just seems like aluminum would be so much lighter and would last forever.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

tonyhomer said:


> Hello everyone, Sorry haven't been around to keep things exciting around here. Its been a long year and I may get to shoot a few ducks before its all over if were lucky. LOL
> 
> I wonder if wet hands and waders would stick to the metal of an aluminum layout when there wet and cold?
> 
> ...


Tony, Ive been trying to reach you for a while now. Please let me know when/how we can talk. Your PM box is full also. Thanks


----------



## tonyhomer (Aug 15, 2011)

Divers Down said:


> Tony, Ive been trying to reach you for a while now. Please let me know when/how we can talk. Your PM box is full also. Thanks


 937-418-7207

Just cleared the pms as well. but give me a ring. If I don't answer leave a message odds are I'm arm deep in fiberglass and can't get to the phone.
Sorry first ime Ive been on here in months.


----------



## layedout (Dec 4, 2008)

BFG said:


> Can't imagine how cold you would get laying in a metal layout boat in 36 degree water.
> 
> Did you call Ron Bankes about your issue with the boat? He is a STRAIGHT SHOOTER and will do what he can to make things right with you. I've hunted out of Bankes boats for years and I really like them. I don't ever recall getting soaked in the Bankes boat??? A little over-spray? Sure. Soaked? No.
> 
> ...



Yes banks was contacted, he said he hasn't ever heard of anyone complain about the water spray from the anchor point. Boat is nice, would never deny that. But I didn't like every time a wave hit I was hit with splash. I wasn't soaked, but hitting my face and hat were enough for me. They also have a 17' banks boat and in my honest opinion, it's ok, I would never drop that money for something like that. I hunt out of a wood/fiberglass boat and love it, it sits low, keeps us dry and is t that bad to handle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## fowlattitude (Nov 19, 2008)

Someone at banks has heard of it. I contacted them when I bought the two I have. Told me the same thing. "Never heard of that" 

That was why I took care of it myself. Very easy fix and very cheap. Much better. What I did notice is that it seemed to splash up in the chop like what you get on saginaw bay and i imagine LSC. When out in bigger water or farther away from land where the waves are a bit more regular and spread out it wasnt so bad. 

Just my experience with them. I like the boat overall.


----------



## WoodyMG (May 29, 2013)

Nuff Daddy said:


> I'm curious to why layouts are all fiberglass. Is there a reason they aren't made from aluminum?


Noise


----------



## Tavor (Sep 10, 2011)

I would think that the production volume is too low to justify tooling up for a mass-produced aluminum layout. A layout boat isn't expected to take much of a beating, so there isn't much advantage to making an expensive custom-welded one. Fiberglass is well suited for the low-volume building of complex shapes.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

> I wasn't soaked, but hitting my face and hat were enough for me.


I just don't understand how this happens. Your face is pointing down-wind...no? How you get splashed in the face if the waves are coming from behind you? 

Are you anchoring the bow? The anchor points on our boats are under the stern and under the bow. Perhaps what your boat has is different. 

If you don't like it, you can sell that boat in a heartbeat online.


----------



## layedout (Dec 4, 2008)

BFG said:


> I just don't understand how this happens. Your face is pointing down-wind...no? How you get splashed in the face if the waves are coming from behind you?
> 
> Are you anchoring the bow? The anchor points on our boats are under the stern and under the bow. Perhaps what your boat has is different.
> 
> If you don't like it, you can sell that boat in a heartbeat online.


Read the original post, it's not my boat. Yes the boat is anchored correctly. I'm not a layout newbie. If you hunted out if a banks pumpkin seed you would understand the issue. As the waves hit the small anchor point pocket it sends a splash over the skirt landing on you. My dad's jacket was literally soaked from the spray on a trip on superior.





Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

My old version has u bolts underneath so I don't get wet except on the windiest days and even then it's a few drops


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

You can see it on the video on their site. Not a lot of water but a small spout that shoots straight up. Eye bolts like the version Waxico has would be better.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

> Eye bolts like the version Waxico has would be better.


Eye bolts are on the bottom of both of our boats. 

My apologies.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

BFG said:


> Eye bolts are on the bottom of both of our boats.
> 
> My apologies.


Wonder why they made the switch. Eye bolts with a bridal is a way better setu


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

From my past boats home made and purchased. The boats anchored from under have less spray from slap. Anybody else agree?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## layedout (Dec 4, 2008)

Our homemade are an frmn from the top and we don't really get any spray.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## deep water duck (Sep 22, 2014)

is the boat for sale? im looking for a bankes pumpkin seed layout boat.


----------

